# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Angli.Elis dhe Karolina Niklekaj fitojne pafajsine

## Shijaksi-London

Faqja 13 - AKTUALITET	Shtator 19, 2004 


[B]MOSPARAQITJA E DESHMITARES SHPETON BURRE E GRUA

*Angli, çifti shqiptar fiton pafajësinë*
*U akuzuan se tentuan të bëjnë prostitutë 23-vjeçaren*

 Gazeta Shqiptare
Nga Londra Muhamed Veliu

Dështon procesi gjyqësor në ngarkim të çiftit shqiptar Elis dhe Karolina Niklekaj. Ata akuzoheshin nga një vajzë shqiptare se e kishin detyruar me forcë të prostituonte. Por mosparaqitja e vajzës në gjykatën Cambridge të Anglisë ka bërë që çifti të fitojë pafajësinë. Shkaku që viktima nuk kishte pranuar të paraqitej në gjykatë, ka qenë frika nga të afërm të të arrestuarve, të cilët mund të hakmerreshin ndaj saj. Çifti shqiptar, që kishte dy fëmijë, sipas policisë lokale për një periudhë të gjatë kohe ka jetuar me të ardhura të fituara nga rrugë të paligjshme. Sipas tyre, këto të ardhura siguroheshin nga kontrolli i disa prostitutave në disa shtëpi publike ilegale në zonën e Chesterton, në Cambridge.

*Procesi*

Dy ditë më parë çifti Niklekaj është shpallur i pafajshëm ndaj akuzave të ngritura për tentativë rrëmbimi dhe detyrimin me forcë për ta bërë prostitutë një vajzë të re. Në procesin gjyqësor të filluar pas betimit të juries, policia ishte më se e sigurt që viktima do të vinte të dëshmonte në gjykatë. Gjatë gjithë kohës 23-vjeçarja kishte bashkëpunuar me policinë në hetimin e çështjes, duke dhënë dëshmi që fajësonin Elis dhe Karolina Niklekajn si autorët e një tentative rrëmbimi ndaj saj në muajin mars pranë qytezës Littleport. Gjykatësi i çështjes është vënë në një pozitë të vështirë, pasi dëshmitarja kryesore e procesit nuk mund të vinte. Në mbarim të afatit të pritjes vënë nga gjykata, ai urdhëroi jurinë që të rrëzojë akuzat për çiftin Niklekaj.

*Viktima*

Vajza 23-vjeçare, e cila ka mundur t'i shpëtojë mrekullisht prostitucionit, mësohet se kishte pak kohë që kishte lindur një fëmijë. Ajo nuk mundi të paraqitej në gjykatë, pavarësisht nga zgjatja e kohëpritjes vënë në dispozicion të saj nga gjykatësi. Kohëpritja e saj përfundoi të premten në mesditë. Më pas prokurori i çështjes George Keightley, duke mos pasur dëshmitarin kryesor të këtij procesi, tërhoqi akuzat për çiftin Niklekaj. Nga kontakti telefonik që policia pati me viktimën, mësoi se ajo kishte ndërruar mendje për të mos dhënë dëshmi, pasi ndihej e frikësuar dhe se "nuk kishte më nerva të merrej me këtë proces".
Ajo i kishte kërkuar policisë më parë që të jepte dëshminë e saj pas një perdeje, në mënyrë që miqtë e çiftit Niklelaj, që ndoshta do të ishin të pranishëm në gjykatë, të mos kishin mundësi të mësonin identitetin e saj. "Viktima, gjatë të gjithë kohës pas tentativës për ta rrëmbyr, ka qenë shumë e stresuar dhe me plot ankth. Neve nuk na vjen mirë që i gjithë hetimi i kësaj çështjeje tejet serioze të shkojë kot. Duhet të respektojmë vendimin e viktimës", është shprehur grupi hetimor përmes një deklarate për shtyp.

*Katër shqiptarë fituan pafajësinë para 5 ditësh*

Pak ditë më parë, më 14 shtator, katër shqiptarë u shpallën të pafajshëm nga gjykata "Snarebrook Crown Court" në Londër, pasi nuk u provuan akuzat ndaj tyre. Ndërsa në burg mbeti vetëm shoku i tyre, Hajredin Kelmendi, i cili është "i gozhduar" në këtë proces nga ADN-ja. Ndërsa për Altin Krasniqin, Gëzim Krasniqin, Altin Kukën dhe Armando Molinën, prokurori i çështjes tërhoqi akuzat. Pesë shqiptarët ishin akuzuar se grabisnin lojtarët e bixhozit që fitonin në kazinotë e Londrës, por kjo akuzë për katër prej tyre nuk u provua, duke bërë që procesi të dështojë. Në burg ka mbetur vetëm shoku i tyre, i cili gjatë një përleshjeje me një fitues në kazino ka lënë gjak në rrobat e tij. Pikërisht ADN-ja e tij ka qenë provë vendimtare.

----------

